# chemical valley culvert, bolton, 12/08



## bungle666 (Dec 19, 2008)

a thouroughly enjoyable jam rag infested stinky hole of slippy slidey shit encrusted doom!! 

we came we saw we left, what more can be said!! (except for the fact i have NEVER seen so many jam rags in 1 culvert!!)

anyhow, a real mixed bag this one, that for the most part dates back to the 1800s its just a shame we couldnt (or wouldnt ) get any further!!

OH and did i mention the jam rags??!! 

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!

mendo at the limit






well this is it folks, as far as we go..





ANOTHER shape change.....





lazy hazy culvert.....





flash-tastic!! this thing looked like an airshaft, it even had a braket for a ladder near the top of the bend.





mendo in action





smaller stone section





round stone section





mendo passing the ladder that had broken out of one of the shafts!!





trails...





the longest continual section with an UNBELEIVABLE fall on it....





your truly, surveying the scene





good stuff this, i hope this is just a taster of what bolton has to offer!!

B..


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 20, 2008)

Unbelievable shots bungle666,pic 7 is like looking to infinity,to be honest i never paid much attention to the construction of a sewer before but the stonework is amazing,thanks for opening my eyes


----------



## huggles (Dec 20, 2008)

That place looks rather excellent. Obviously well built too.


And now the term "jam rags" will forever be scorched into my head.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 20, 2008)

Amazing stuff. That is beautiful stonework - you rarely see it on buildings! Built to last this.

I also see old bridges on this set. I love to see how they have been built into the system when the culvert was eventually covered over.

Great effort and thanks for posting.


----------



## johno23 (Dec 20, 2008)

I like your opening description of the place
That stone work looks very old and robust compared to some culverts,shame the place is full of "unsavoury" items.

I take it it is used as some sort of overflow sewer as well as a general culvert


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 20, 2008)

Brilliant stonework in there, and cool shots too. And what an introductory sentence..class


----------



## bungle666 (Dec 20, 2008)

johno23 said:


> I like your opening description of the place
> That stone work looks very old and robust compared to some culverts,shame the place is full of "unsavoury" items.
> 
> I take it it is used as some sort of overflow sewer as well as a general culvert



yes, there will be a CSO (combined sewer overflow) further up stream that will flow when the sewer cant cope with demand!!

thanks for all the comments guys!!

B..


----------



## cactusmelba (Dec 20, 2008)

GREAT shots budy, well done! 

in the photo 'mendo in action' that water looks RANK, but all of the stonework is stunning...

and in 'lazy hazy culvert', does it say 900 on the wall or is it stating the obvious and saying POO? 

(I choose to believe the latter!)


----------



## bungle666 (Dec 21, 2008)

cactusmelba said:


> GREAT shots budy, well done!
> 
> in the photo 'mendo in action' that water looks RANK, but all of the stonework is stunning...
> 
> ...



nah it says 900 there engineers marks, from the last inspetion, measuerd in meters!! prob from an upstream access hole!!

B..


----------



## Pseudonym (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, I nearly didn't click on this thread. I'm glad I did, that stone work is beautiful.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Dec 21, 2008)

That looks amazing! The North-West never fails to deliver! That's the second round stone pipe this year now!! Warmden Grotto in Accrignton being the other, outstanding!! I shall be paying a visit and no mistake. Bravo!


----------



## bungle666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> That looks amazing! The North-West never fails to deliver! That's the second round stone pipe this year now!! Warmden Grotto in Accrignton being the other, outstanding!! I shall be paying a visit and no mistake. Bravo!



thanks matey!! it truly is worth it for that!! 

B..


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 21, 2008)

Cobbled drains = Win. Really enjoyed this. Pics...





























M


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 21, 2008)

Mendoza that first shot is killer! Looks like a bad ass gunslinger staring out into the apocalypse.


----------



## lost (Dec 21, 2008)

Great stuff bungle666!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and tnm)


----------

